# Slow times and lookin, for work!!!



## Breeze Fabricators

This thing wasn't working but I will try it again. TTops and Half tower at a very reasonable price. Let us do the work now instead of one week before Cobia season!!!:usaflag


----------



## Just One Fish

wow yall do some great work. ill be sure to let you know when I have some money to get what I want done..


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Hey man one of my buddies just bought a new 21 fto SeaPro, its got a heavy duty T-top he was wondering about how much it would be to put a crows nest on top. Thanks Mickey


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Email sent:mmmbeer


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Got the email Thanks


----------



## Coastal

Sent a PM as well. I am looking to put a T-TOP on my sv2100 seapro. Wanting to get ball park figure and if you have any more ttop pix.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

E mail sent. Tim


----------



## [email protected]

i want a seat added to my cape over the live well. have seen many like this. give me a shout and quote. pm me here or 206-4749 thanks bob


----------



## Aquanut

Same ? Approximate price for a T-Top on a Sea Pro SV2100 Bay? Thanks


----------



## wld1985

I need some exhaust on the truck... you do that?? ahhaha


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Its too hard shuffling out from under the truck when you set yourself on fire!!!oke


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Sent email.


----------



## pdcorb

Hi I would like to get a crows nest on a 19 foot center console, it has a t-top on it now,I was going to have a crows nest put on it this winter ,thought I would ask what your price might be?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

They run about 900 to 1500 depending on what options you add. Rod holders,bolstering,extra supports for the T Top, ladders for access ect.:usaflag


----------



## rocklobster

What would you chage to do something like the first picture, but no rod holders?


----------



## jim t

Tim,

Where is your shop nowadays... I'd like to change my halftower to fold forward and add a seat to the half tower.

Your old shop built the original about 6 years ago...

Jim

26' Shamrock Walkaround.


----------



## floridays

:bump Hey Tim how did you score the work on that ESP truck oke:toast


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

They were looking for a quality fabricator and I fit the job discription and was low bid of course!!!:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh

Breeze Fab does great work. Besides one of there custom T-tops being on my Blue Wave, I have been at there shop numerous times, and see alot of there different projects. They rock. There curves they put in that metal.....like hips on a woman....just a beautiful thing to behold.

And Rocklobster....you need to be gettin a price for a dive ladder like the one I scored!


----------



## alx340

i have a 22 ft offshore yacht. center console is pretty wide. how much for a t-top?:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Sent you a PM. Thanks Tim


----------



## REALITY BITES

Could you PM me a price for a cobia tower for a 32 Outrage, I am looking to have the tower made so I can add controls later and I also would like it to have a leaning post / seat.

Thanks

Lucas


----------



## Serendib

Hello Tim,

I'd like to get a frame built to attach to the rear of the flybridge floor to serve as an "awning" for the cockpit of my 44' sportfisherman. You've been to my house before - it's in SRS. Let me know an evening that would work for you.

Thanks

Romesh


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Thanks, I'll drop by this afternoon. Tim @ 554 6172


----------



## Deeplines

TIM - You should show some of the pixs you did at the WHARF. :bowdown

FOLKS, he just doesn't do boats.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Here is one view of The Wharf. Food is better than the rails and the rails are pretty good.:mmmbeer


----------



## hebegb

got a live one for ya....



http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=706792


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Just got a shipment of material for work that has been canceled. Need a T Top or Half Tower for this week or the first of next week. Thanks Tim:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

One more day on the Gilman in Panama City then I'll be at a idle. Tim:banghead


----------

